# Sooo.



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wussup everybody i'm new to this page. But i wanna know some DANK strains that i can grow easily. This is my first time growing and I am growing out of a closet. And some seed places in America that i can buy from?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 18, 2008)

If its your first grow I suggest you grow seeds from baggies.

Your going to make a lot of mistakes at first and using a few baggie seeds will allow you to learn from your mistakes.

Wait until you have a grow under your belt until you pay for quality seeds 

P.s.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Very Much, But Do You Know Any Sites? Because I Did That Its Just Someone Came Home From Iraq And Wasn't Feelin The Plants.  My Poor Babies.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 18, 2008)

Hemp Depot has some cheap strains check out Joey Weed or Cannacopia. All good strains to get you started

Planet Skunk maybe
http://www.planetskunk.com/specials.php?currency=USD&osC=fm0n0r9mlake6pcrsh2keq6cr3&page=1
Double Gum for just $27 aud
hope this helps a little
Dexter


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank Ya'll Very Much


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2008)

I used seedboutique and they shipped to me just fine.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

oh there other forum in MP ... talking about buying clones.. hmm

right here in USA...you can go to the site.. and get to the closest local and buy clones from someone who posted it...  nice...

here the link.. change the tt from xx hxxp://www.bayareacannabis.org/classified/

give credit to effen gee for the joggin searchin and found that site!

p.s. I found clones that already rooting in soil..  each is $10 NICE!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 19, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I used seedboutique and they shipped to me just fine.


 
Same here (three times now).

I recommend either bag seeds or Nirvana's Northern Lights.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the Attitude Seed Bank and Dope-seeds.com.Both have been proven worthy.Get my order in the states in less then a week.


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay I'm Choosing Nirvana's Northern Lights As My First Plant  
But Should I Get Haze Shiva Or Indica


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> oh there other forum in MP ... talking about buying clones.. hmm
> 
> right here in USA...you can go to the site.. and get to the closest local and buy clones from someone who posted it...  nice...
> 
> ...



I'm pretty darn sure that shipping cannabis, alive or dead, is strictly forbidden in the USPS. I would guess that shipping it across state lines would constitute extra penalties...."IF" they would even consider it.


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm pretty darn sure that shipping cannabis, alive or dead, is strictly forbidden in the USPS. I would guess that shipping it across state lines would constitute extra penalties...."IF" they would even consider it.


 Ya I Was Thinkin The Same Thing. Wouldn't The Dogs At The Border Smell Them???


----------



## j6wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yung6Wish6 said:
			
		

> Ya I Was Thinkin The Same Thing. Wouldn't The Dogs At The Border Smell Them???


they dont have dogs at all our borders ******* lol you can send shyt through male too without them lookin too hard


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

j6wish6 said:
			
		

> they dont have dogs at all our borders ******* lol you can send shyt through male too without them lookin too hard



Oh the irony....


----------



## j6wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Oh the irony....


irony? i know from my experience. they dont even stop you at the borders of our states unless there in like texas and florida and mexico lined states yaddamean?
they dont bring dogs on planes or busses or trains either unless theyre callled. believe meh or not...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

j6wish6 said:
			
		

> irony? i know from my experience. they dont even stop you at the borders of our states unless there in like texas and florida and mexico lined states yaddamean?
> they dont bring dogs on planes or busses or trains either unless theyre callled. believe meh or not...



LOL,never mind it went over your head.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Oh the irony....


 
:giggle: I got it.


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle: I got it.


I hear they have shots for it now..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> oh there other forum in MP ... talking about buying clones.. hmm
> 
> right here in USA...you can go to the site.. and get to the closest local and buy clones from someone who posted it... nice...
> 
> ...


 

This is true, but they do not ship clone stock ANYWHERE, including Cali. You MUSt be a California resident with a Medical Rec from a California Doctor. Period.

Also, you will have to meet, in person, the "vendor" selling the clones face to face for him/her to verify your MMJ recs.

Alot of folks are going to say "It's LEO tryin' to entrap you!". Not true. If ANYTHING LEO would be the one buying the clones, not selling them.

Besides, if they are in the Bay area, there are no limits to how many plants you can have, as far as the STATE is concerned. FEDLEO is another story.


----------

